# Jailbreak Apple TV 3



## manolomonaco98i (7 Février 2013)

Salut les Macos !!!
Voilà question très simple , est qu'on peut jailbreaker l'Apple Tv 3 et si oui comment ?
Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## Bombigolo (7 Février 2013)

Bien sur que c'est possible  yaka trouver une faille dans l'OS , pi le reprogrammer 
et lui ajouter 2 ou 3 trucs "maison"


----------



## manolomonaco98i (7 Février 2013)

Looool...


----------



## Larme (7 Février 2013)

http://www.igen.fr/apple-tv/jailbreak-disponible-pour-les-apple-tv-2g-sous-ios-61-104891


----------

